
Ask HN: How much I affect Ad revenue by blocking it? - praving5
Hi All,
I have been using ad blocker since ages and now I am close to blocking over a million ads. How much ad revenue approximately did I impact?
======
PaulHoule
For a 'typical' web site (ex. not Facebook or about video games or anime or
programming) $1 per thousand page views is a plausible value. Let's assume
there are 5 ads per page, so if you block a million ads you've affected
200,000 pages. Divide by 1000 and that is $200.

------
redsable
You said, "200,000 pages per year comes to 550 pages per day." For the average
"human" I think 1/5 that number is more reasonable in terms of page visits per
day.

